# Did You See The R3 Upgrade Kit Put Together By CC?



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=4079&CATEGORY.ID=1861&MODE=&TFC=TRUE

It's too bad I already have an awesome replacement seatpost...However I just might get the other items separately when I get bored and start looking for things to upgrade.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

But the Thompson 32.4 aluminum seat post is lighter than the campy one... 

The CC kit isn't that great of an upgrade.

To make it worth your while you should consider:

extralite IntegrHead @ 44 grams
Thompson Seatpost @ 228 grams
Campy Seatpost clamp (can't avoid due to weird size) @ 21g


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> But the Thompson 32.4 aluminum seat post is lighter than the campy one...
> 
> The CC kit isn't that great of an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Agreed, not the best upgrade but "great" is also some what subjective. By "that great" do you mean the lightest? 

The uber light Extralite headset is not as smooth and durable as the Solos: _"The Solos IS is made with the lowest-friction, sealed stainless steel bearings available. Furthermore, the individual balls are 5/32" -- oversized by headset standards -- in order to minimize rolling resistance (i.e. giving it added smoothness) and added durability". _It does not come in various colors and only has a 2 year warranty as opposed to Cane Creek's 10. You also have the Extralite at $169 and the Solos at $100. Don't think I'd pay the extra $70 to lose like 38 grams. 

I can come up with better items I would like to see offered, but it is better than what comes with the stock frameset so it is a decent upgrade.

From what I can tell, only a minority would choose an aluminum over a well made carbon post and the weight you gave is off. The Thompson Elite 32.4x367 is advertised at 248 grams http://www.lhthomson.com/elite_sizes.asp as opposed to Campy Record 32.4x350 at 245 grams. I'll give that the price is a bit steep for the post, but that is also somewhat subjective (what might be expensive for me may not be considered expensive by another).

CC Kit: $285
Extralite,Thompson,Campy Clamp: $279 (don't forget added shipping cost for seperate purchases, unless you can score all the items at one shop,don'tknow who's selling Extralite Int2 besides Extralite).


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I don't see what is so special about that Campy seatpost clamp. I had thought about getting it because it says it has a angular entry of the bolt which won't pinch-pressure the seattube. But the stock clamp is the same design, so what's the diff other than having the name Campy engraved on it?


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*If it ain't broke?*

my lbs ordered the campy post through qbp which had it in stock and it arrived with the seatclamp (pckgd with the post) that I agree doesn't appear to offer any advantage over the stock clamp. In fact it doesn't have the shoulder that stops the clamp from sliding too far down the seattube.

The campy post is on the other hand beautiful compared to the SLK seatpost that comes with the R3. The polished forged head of the seatpost matched with flawless carbon mast and seat rail clamps make for a nice compliment to the rather sterile details of the R3 frameset. The small graduations on the seatclamp make for perfect seat alignment which was my motivaton for the upgrade.

As for the headset... the stock unit doesn't appear to have any shortcomings after a year of riding. My stack of spacers under the stem clamp are slowly being reduced as my posture on the bike improves so the uni-cap is actually undesireable. A lick of grease in the bottom cup to keep the water out is all I have done for maintenance and the steering is smooth and solid ( Largely thanks to the ouzo pro fork that I have on the bike).


----------

